# Equalization of Degree Certificates



## Friend2020 (Mar 20, 2016)

Can anybody advice me on PhD certificate equalization process in UAE? What documents are needed, how long the procedure takes, etc. ?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Search degree attestation on the forum and you should find the answers and process explained


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bachelors-certificate-equivalency-mohesr.html


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

I have heard of cases of Master's degrees being denied equivalency on the basis that they were obtained via distance/online learning. Has anyone else encountered this? Seems a bit harsh if the university can attest and the uni is on MOHESR's approved list.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Distance learning is not recognized by Ministry of education or any ministry that requires your attested degree for the designation you hold on your visa.

Cases where first 2 years were regular diploma lectures (associate degree) and third year or last year of degree was online than these degrees also get rejected. Generally more than 12 credit points studied online will end up in getting a rejection. 
Although they are attested but not recognized here unless the online program is approved by MOHESR. 

*subjected to approval
every case has to be checked


----------

